

Ask HN: Stolen iPhone. Can see on Find My iPhone. What should I do next? - badclient

Goto cops? Says last located 5 minutes ago. Somewhere in Queens I think. I am in Manhattan.
======
nsmartt
I have no input of my own, but I found this
([http://tipsfor.us/2008/11/01/what-do-i-do-if-my-iphone-is-
lo...](http://tipsfor.us/2008/11/01/what-do-i-do-if-my-iphone-is-lost-or-
stolen/)) on Google.

------
miles_matthias
Well if you have sensitive information on it, lock it, wipe it, and go buy a
new one because the crook will probably realize you're on to them and destroy
the phone.

If you're more concerned with just getting the phone back, get the police to
retrieve it since you know the location.

------
AznHisoka
Queens? I just found an iPhone a few days ago, and I'm in Astoria. Dunno if
it's yours.

------
Zev
_Goto cops?_

Yes. Why wouldn't you do this?

~~~
badclient
I did. Couldn't help much.

~~~
miles_matthias
Why wouldn't they help? If you know the location of stolen property, wouldn't
they chase after it for you? There have been a ton of posts on here about
people losing their laptops and retrieving them with police assistance because
they were able to locate it.

~~~
badclient
Not NYPD. Most they could do is give me a report I can use with my
insurance...if I had insurance.

------
conformal
cool story bro

